# Elevator Recall



## Jebartelt (Aug 16, 2013)

Elevator sales man said we do not need a elevator recall because the elevator opens to the same lobby. But I cannot find an exception for not having the recall anywhere. Any help would be appreciated.

2 story office building, type b construction, sprinkle, no fire alarm, elevator stops at 2 floors, travels less than less than 25 ft, elevator is NOT a means of egress, doors open to the same "air" (main lobby is 2 stories high)


----------



## Jebartelt (Aug 16, 2013)

I am looking for an exception in ANSI 17.1, NFPA 72, NFPA 1, NFPA 101

Not a formal interpretation.


----------



## jgpoirier (Nov 23, 2012)

In Canada or at least Alberta. We aren't required to have recall if both of two thing apply

1) there are only two landings 
2) the hoistway/car doesn't travel more than 7m


----------



## RayLan (May 12, 2021)

Jebartelt said:


> Elevator sales man said we do not need a elevator recall because the elevator opens to the same lobby. But I cannot find an exception for not having the recall anywhere. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 2 story office building, type b construction, sprinkle, no fire alarm, elevator stops at 2 floors, travels less than less than 25 ft, elevator is NOT a means of egress, doors open to the same "air" (main lobby is 2 stories high)


Salesmen are usually only marginally aware of any codes. Call a certified inspector to get your answer correctly. None of us charges for a simple question.


----------

